# Ragdoll babies!



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Time for update on my ragdoll babies! They are now 8 weeks old, and growing fast!

I am really happy with this litter, they all look really good!

First out, stunning blue bicolor *Tornado*, with a great look and marvelous blue eyes:


















Second is dashing *Chinook*, seal bicolor, largest of them all, a really outgoing guy with a lot of mischief! He is also really good looking, with a really strong body!


















Third is sweet little *Calima*, seal colorpoint. A real "lady" who doesn't fly about as much as her rougher brothers, but prefer to lie on a pillow and watch the others play. She is so cute, like a litte round, soft ball of fur!


















Last but not least, charming *Sirocco*, seal bicolor. He's a real heartbreaker, who knows exactly how to charm anyone with his dark blue eyes and dreamy look!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

beautiful baby's


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Adorable


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

They seem so soft...


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

They are all absolute poppets


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

They are all beautiful...I love the Ragdoll look, I've never had one, but I just love the looks of them :luv 

Doesn't this look *just* like a little boy who is going to be into _EVERYTHING! _ :lol:


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

They are so cute my daughters have just begged for one.


----------



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

:heart o my what cuties :luv I just love the ragdoll look, they are just soo cute :heart


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow  I want them all!! They are positively stunning!


----------

